# Help me with RPM's for My Unidentified Pump!



## Stephen Sanders (Oct 13, 2017)

Well I bought this air compressor and I want to get it up to speed. I've searched everywhere I know to search and can't find what make or model this pump is. It has a D200 cast in the pump and a number KS664 stamped on a plate on the side. Right now it's running at about 375 RPM's and I want to get it up to 1000 RPM. I know what size pulley I need but I don't want to blow the thing up. That's what I'm looking for any information I can find on it. Can anyone help me? I thought it might be a Curtis but the nearby Curtis rep told me he didn't know what it was.


----------

